# Prayers please



## 21ktv (Jun 18, 2008)

I have been on this forum for several years and never post but look everyday. My wife and I have been married 8 years and it has been rough and good at times, we have 2 kids and are looking at divorce now. It is the last thing i want for us and our kids if yall could say a prayer for us I would really appreciate it. Thanks 21ktv


----------



## Pops 58 (Apr 14, 2006)

Prayers Sent, 

Pops


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, we lift up 21ktv, his wife and his 2 children to you. We pray you will restore their marriage and rekindle the original love they had for each other. We place the husband, the wife and the 2 children in you hands. May your peace and your blessings be upon them all. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent 21ktv. May God give you guidance through these times.
RT


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Prayers sent upstairs. . . wg


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

done


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent. God Bless.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Got 'em


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Sent!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------

